# Thinking about SharkBite fittings



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

How do you feel about them?  There are guys out there that think they are great as long as they outlive the warranty but I don't feel that way. Am I wrong for wanting to only install something I think will last at least 10 years without issue?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I only use them as temporary measures, I don't trust an o-ring to last forever. They spin, fittings roll and installations either look sloppy or require more hangars. Every Shark Bite I've ever installed has come back out within a week when I could arrange a proper repair / service interruption, etc.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

<--- Sighs


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I showed up to diagnose a noisy water system in a home. What I found was that their system was shark infested. No fewer than a dozen from the main stop out to a hydrant branch. Tees, 90s, MIPs, a shark bite PRV. 

The noise was a hum that could be tuned by adjusting the flow on the kitchen faucet. I found that they had left several of the inserts in the fittings on this copper system. 

I carry several sizes of shark bite caps. At the end of the day, they're so nice! I also carry couplings in case I need to replace a hydrant in a cramped location. As long as you secure the hydrant, this is perfectly acceptably to me. 

Anything can be good in moderation.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dankman said:


> How do you feel about them? There are guys out there that think they are great as long as they outlive the warranty but I don't feel that way. Am I wrong for wanting to only install something I think will last at least 10 years without issue?


For a plumber with over 15 years of experinces.....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I think duct tape is faster and way cheaper


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like them at all. They do have there place, it's just not very often. I'd rather use a compression union if flame was an issue.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Shark bites have a use for me. To adapt to CPVC. That stuff is such junk the shark bite is the strongest part of the system.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

CPVC made for sharkbites.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> I don't trust an o-ring to last forever.


So you dont use propress?


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I used 400 sharkbites on a marina 5 years ago. There are four sharkbites per pedestal. The pedastal is two foot tall and there is a opening about 6" by 6" at the top. Coming up from the bottom is a 3/4" galvanized cold water feed. I installed a 3/4 by 1/2 by 1/2 galvanized tee on the feed that supplies two hose bibbs. Then went from the tee to the hose bibbs with sharkbites along with uponor pex. They have held up great thus far.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the caps and keep a handful on the truck for mobile home calls. We also have a area with homes that were pipe with polybutylene. They are great temp repairs, other than that I don't use them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have put 200 psi tests against the caps it made me a little nervous the first time. I do use them as a transition union on cpvc to copper or pex it seams to be the smart way to go. I don't like using them all of the time though on copper pro press is a lot better fix and cheaper.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> So you dont use propress?


 Nope. TurboTorch


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

All day every day. I prefer goss tips tho


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody ever use these non-releasable ones? I keep 'em for that job where I'm fighting water on a Friday night after the stores have closed for the eveing. There might come the day when one of these gets me out of a small pickle.

And with regard to sharkbites, I use the caps to cap off lines 'til I can get back to perform a permanent repair, ie: like on a re-model under a lav or kitchen sink. Or after removal of a W/H before I go pick up the replacement W/H.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I love them. I have had several calls this year to fix leaky push on fittings. They seem to last four or five years and then they leak. 

I was at a home the other day and during my inspection we went to his water softener. This guy was dying to show me how he tackled the job himself. He must of used a dozen push fittings to hook his unit up. He probably spend the whole day putting it together. I wanted to take a pic but it seemed rude to at the time. 
I did ask if I could put a sticker on the unit which was ok by him and so I did. Told him that if it started to leak he would not have to search to find my number. 
Almost as good as money in the bank.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

HSI said:


> I love them. I have had several calls this year to fix leaky push on fittings. They seem to last four or five years and then they leak.
> 
> I was at a home the other day and during my inspection we went to his water softener. This guy was dying to show me how he tackled the job himself. He must of used a dozen push fittings to hook his unit up. He probably spend the whole day putting it together. I wanted to take a pic but it seemed rude to at the time.
> I did ask if I could put a sticker on the unit which was ok by him and so I did. Told him that if it started to leak he would not have to search to find my number.
> Almost as good as money in the bank.


I don't know. ??? What if some one sees his install and thinks its urs??


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't know. ??? What if some one sees his install and thinks its urs??


As proud of his install as he was he won't let anyone have the credit.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Until he goes and sells the house.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dankman said:


> How do you feel about them? There are guys out there that think they are great as long as they outlive the warranty but I don't feel that way. Am I wrong for wanting to only install something I think will last at least 10 years without issue?


 







Get yourself one of these:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Anybody ever use these non-releasable ones? I keep 'em for that job where I'm fighting water on a Friday night after the stores have closed for the eveing. There might come the day when one of these gets me out of a small pickle.
> 
> And with regard to sharkbites, I use the caps to cap off lines 'til I can get back to perform a permanent repair, ie: like on a re-model under a lav or kitchen sink. Or after removal of a W/H before I go pick up the replacement W/H.


I used those when they first came out. I thought they were great. I used the inside/outside reaming tool, sanded the pipe before installing, and checked depth of pipe to ensure proper connection. Then I used them to rebuild a connection for a hose bibb outside a kitchen with a new tee, 90°, coupling, and MIP, all NIBCO push-to-connect fittings. 

I went back a week later because the customer went to use the hose bibb for the first time and the MIP pulled right off the pipe. That was the 2nd and last time I used those way over priced and poorly designed Nibco push-to-connect fittings. You can't even remove them without major effort! I don't think you can even get them here in Houston anymore. Sharkbites are a much better product all around, though I will only use them for leak detection, testing, or temporarily capping lines like other guys on here have said. They have their limitations and I am against using them over pro-press or soldering in most occasions for copper but using them for transitioning from CPVC to copper or poly to copper is fine, IMO.


----------



## hotontheleft (Jul 28, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I used those when they first came out. I thought they were great. I used the inside/outside reaming tool, sanded the pipe before installing, and checked depth of pipe to ensure proper connection. Then I used them to rebuild a connection for a hose bibb outside a kitchen with a new tee, 90°, coupling, and MIP, all NIBCO push-to-connect fittings.
> 
> I went back a week later because the customer went to use the hose bibb for the first time and the MIP pulled right off the pipe. That was the 2nd and last time I used those way over priced and poorly designed Nibco push-to-connect fittings. You can't even remove them without major effort! I don't think you can even get them here in Houston anymore. Sharkbites are a much better product all around, though I will only use them for leak detection, testing, or temporarily capping lines like other guys on here ily have said. They have their limitations and I am against using them over pro-press or soldering in most occasions for copper but using them for transitioning from CPVC to copper or poly to copper is fine, IMO.


 I live in a very rural county and shark bites are the only transition fittings that are easily available. Would it be worth investing in a pro press?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

hotontheleft said:


> I live in a very rural county and shark bites are the only transition fittings that are easily available. Would it be worth investing in a pro press?


The pro press is a very handy tool. I have to admit I use mine for cutting cast iron more than I use it for pressing fittings. I think that the potential for quick fix with a professional look is there, water heater change outs would be one thing that it would be great for. I use mine changing valves at a local hospital. As a transition fitting it would not work but copper on copper it is great.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> The pro press is a very handy tool. I have to admit I use mine for cutting cast iron more than I use it for pressing fittings. I think that the potential for quick fix with a professional look is there, water heater change outs would be one thing that it would be great for. I use mine changing valves at a local hospital. As a transition fitting it would not work but copper on copper it is great.


Pro-press van be used to cut CI?? I didn't know that.


----------



## hotontheleft (Jul 28, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> The pro press is a very handy tool. I have to admit I use mine for cutting cast iron more than I use it for pressing fittings. I think that the potential for quick fix with a professional look is there, water heater change outs would be one thing that it would be great for. I use mine changing valves at a local hospital. As a transition fitting it would not work but copper on copper it is great.


 Would Ferguson carry one, or should I get it on line? Ferguson is about an hour away. Sometimes it's better to get a tool from a brick and morter store then online.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Pro-press van be used to cut CI?? I didn't know that.


Chain attachment

I've never used one but it looks sweet..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Pro-press van be used to cut CI?? I didn't know that.


Yes it is a attachment that goes in place of the jaws it is fast and makes a sweet cut a lot faster than a chop saw and it can get in those places that other cutters can't.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

hotontheleft said:


> Would Ferguson carry one, or should I get it on line? Ferguson is about an hour away. Sometimes it's better to get a tool from a brick and morter store then online.


I got mine from a ridged dealer. They were online but the deal was made on the phone. If ferguson is a hour away I would deal with them first,price it a couple of places first they are a healthy investment.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Chain attachment
> 
> I've never used one but it looks sweet..


They are fast but you need to be ready short pieces will spit out like a bullet out of a gun. Lol first time I did that it about got a carpenter.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Yes it is a attachment that goes in place of the jaws it is fast and makes a sweet cut a lot faster than a chop saw and it can get in those places that other cutters can't.


Sir, you just blew my mind. Thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Chain attachment
> 
> I've never used one but it looks sweet..


We have one at the shop. It's easy peazy to use


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We also have a chain cutter for the propress.

The short piece does shoot across the floor pretty quick. All ankles beware.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Short pieces of cast shoot out on any kind of chain cutters.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Put a hammer in the end of your cut and it won't shoot very far.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Pro press is pretty nice and I hate shark bites. I cringe anytime I see one.

I do however think that the repair cutters can get in tighter spots than the pro press one. I am still going to save and get my own pro press one day.

BTW TX are goss tips compatible with turbo set up?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I've had this same sharkbite/pro press conversation with others. What seals a sharkbite? An o-ring. What seals pro press? An o-ring. And the difference is????? That said, I think the pro press is much better, but have no logical argument for it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Pro press is pretty nice and I hate shark bites. I cringe anytime I see one.
> 
> I do however think that the repair cutters can get in tighter spots than the pro press one. I am still going to save and get my own pro press one day.
> 
> BTW TX are goss tips compatible with turbo set up?


Yes. They quick connect it the same. I have a Lenox b tank regulator and torch handle and have turbo tips and goss tips. Goss dont scream at u !!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> I've had this same sharkbite/pro press conversation with others. What seals a sharkbite? An o-ring. What seals pro press? An o-ring. And the difference is????? That said, I think the pro press is much better, but have no logical argument for it.


 
Thanks for the insight..I never thought about it that way before... 

 the propress is basically just a glorifyed shark-bite fitting installing tool with the same "o" ring for a seal , that you install mechanically and they cant ever be removed..once they are installed.. 

whereas the shark bite fitting can be installed and removed in case of changes .... and the sharkbite can be installed on copper, cpvc, all brands of pex , and the old nasty grey poly pipe.... 

I dont know exactly what all the pro-press can be sued on... my guess is only copper..

Yea, I get the point... shark-bites make plumbing too easy and any idiot can use them


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Yea, I get the point... shark-bites make plumbing too easy and any idiot can use them


No...shark bites are loosey goosey and they are a mechanical fitting. Propress is a solid connection. It doesn't spin when pressed. It has been shown in testing that the o ring isn't even necessary. Propress is also cheaper. And which one has a better tensile strength?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> No...shark bites are loosey goosey and they are a mechanical fitting. Propress is a solid connection. It doesn't spin when pressed. It has been shown in testing that the o ring isn't even necessary. Propress is also cheaper. And which one has a better tensile strength?


Ditto. 

The compressed o-ring in a ProPress joint is a lot different than having a slip-on shark bite.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Plumbzilla...
I have installed thousands of them and never have I had a problem... 

they have gotten me out of some of the most god awful jams with poly pipe breaks.......
and got me out of trouble in some of the most god forsaken hell-holes in this city.......

I dont care how loosey gooosey they feel... they are just fine with me..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've used them in some tough spots as well, never an issue.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They are a hack as repair at best. With pro press / jet sweats. Hot glue ect ect thers no reason to ever use them


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I rarely keep them on the truck but those fittings can make the difference in some scenarios. 

Won't replace a solder joint with a sharkbite, but if I want something to go quicker, or can't easily do the task due to a crawlspace, it's a possibility. 


Under 20 used yearly, if that. Can't even remember the last time I installed one.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Under 20 used yearly, if that. Can't even remember the last time I installed one.


Very few trailer houses in N. Ketucky I guess.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> Very few trailer houses in N. Ketucky I guess.


 
Tons of them, everywhere, but I rarely commit myself to work for them. They try to pay me with a washer n dryer, dog or half running lawnmower. No thanks.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We try to avoid them, but every now and then one will sneak thru our screening process. Sharkbites were tailor made for those things.

Someday everyone will skype, and it will be much easier to screen the crazy people.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I like trailer houses. Those guys have the best meth. Talk about getting a good trade and a lot of work done for the next 48 hrs


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I like trailer houses. Those guys have the best meth. Talk about getting a good trade and a lot of work done for the next 48 hrs


:laughing: They would'nt be so bad if they would mow their dam jungle, which hides the swamp around it from half the drains being disconnected under the home.


----------



## Wushaw (Nov 29, 2011)

Had a service call in my service days... Had to replace 12- 1/2" FPT X 1/2" sharkbite shower ells on 12 different showers (hotel less than a year old) the back pressure by itself from the water saver head was causing them to drip... Very well could have been poor installation, or bad fittings... Didn't investigate very much, just pulled them out and sweated on a dog eared 90 in there place... Personally wouldn't use any sharkbite fittings unless left with no other choice.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wushaw said:


> Had a service call in my service days... Had to replace 12- 1/2" FPT X 1/2" sharkbite shower ells on 12 different showers (hotel less than a year old) the back pressure by itself from the water saver head was causing them to drip... Very well could have been poor installation, or bad fittings... Didn't investigate very much, just pulled them out and sweated on a dog eared 90 in there place... Personally wouldn't use any sharkbite fittings unless left with no other choice.


 








Probably the fellers that installed them, cut the 'o' ring when they shoved the sharkbite fittings onto the copper risers.....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if a dog ear 90is anything like a drop ear 90?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I've never installed a push fit fitting in my life.
However, they are code approved here now.
But, you have to be professional about it - you must have a permanent sharpie mark on the pipe to show you marked the proper depth insertion for the inspector to see.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> I wonder if a dog ear 90is anything like a drop ear 90?


Pretty much the same thing, but one has to be neutered.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*only when necessary*

I keep a supply of sharkies in stock just in case I use them for cpvc to copper mostly. I guess I use less than 20 a year...besides the caps, I love them and re-use them over and over. Personally, I think a good solder joint is best but the pro press is my first choice whenever possible. It is fast, clean and impresses the client every time. I do have a concern about the o-ring though.


----------



## bbqbrisket (Oct 19, 2021)

I have used these with good success and no call backs.
The chart shows a specific length to inset. Anyone have experience using s a shorter length than what the chart says, not including the Slip connector?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

bbqbrisket said:


> I have used these with good success and no call backs.
> The chart shows a specific length to inset. Anyone have experience using s a shorter length than what the chart says, not including the Slip connector?











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

bbqbrisket said:


> I have used these with good success and no call backs.


Probably because they didn't call you since you hacked their plumbing together with sharkbites in the first place.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I’m really uncomfortable with them. I’ll use them once in a while to set up for a test or cap something off. But that’s it. I’d never leave one on a job. 
Also, in reality, I don’t like propress. I feel like in another 4-5 years we are going to be fixing a lot of them. In this area, water is disinfected with chloramine. I don’t care what an o-ring is made out of, it’s gonna die with chloramine. 

OTOH we kinda have to use it, because we’ve gotten too cheap to pay people to sweat pipe (for the most part).

Oh well, it those o-rings will keep service plumbers busy for years to come.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> I’m really uncomfortable with them. I’ll use them once in a while to set up for a test or cap something off. But that’s it. I’d never leave one on a job.
> Also, in reality, I don’t like propress. I feel like in another 4-5 years we are going to be fixing a lot of them. In this area, water is disinfected with chloramine. I don’t care what an o-ring is made out of, it’s gonna die with chloramine.
> 
> OTOH we kinda have to use it, because we’ve gotten too cheap to pay people to sweat pipe (for the most part).
> ...


I don't like propress either and I am one of those service plumbers. Admittedly though it's been good for the past 15-20 years. The chlorine is no more of an issue with propress than sweat, even in this one town I service where the chlorine injection is very erratic.

However, when the antifreeze goes sour and turns acidic in a heating/cooling system there can be lots of corrosion. The o-rings don't handle acids well.


----------

